
Running Your Company by Patrick Collison [video] - charleshan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NprBQi0cSHU
======
kristiandupont
Wow, they both sound a lot like PG! I guess it’s a sign of a true leader when
people end up adopting mannerisms and idiosyncracies. Can any YC alumni share
information on how much this is the case?

~~~
throwaway13337
I thought the same as I was watching this. Both of them.

The vocabulary, mannerisms, off-hand comments, even the sort of PG-nerdy-
accent thing.

I'm also from the area so it's certainly not that.

It's remarkable.

------
ai_ia
I was expecting a lot from Patrick Collison. IMHO, the signal to noise ratio
was low in this lecture.

~~~
adora
:( This was intended to be a talk on a pretty specific topic for the Startup
School course. Day-to-day operations for pre-product market fit CEOs.
Hopefully, it was useful and interesting in this context! Happy to take
suggestions on how I could have done the interview better.

~~~
arikr
I'm excited to check this out!

A suggestion that whenever people follow tends to lead to better interviews
IMO (granted I haven't watched this one yet!)

\- Ask people about the _past_ , not about generalized advice. Ask for
specific situations and how they dealt with it. E.g. can you tell me the story
of how you hired your first VP?

This kind of mirrors the customer development advice -- don't ask customers
what they want, observe what they do and from that infer what they want. Don't
ask people to give advice, ask what they did and from that people can infer
the principles behind it.

Again I haven't watched it yet so you may have already been doing this. Just
wanted to give the suggestion because you noted suggestions were welcome!

Hope that is useful

------
z3t4
do things that don't scale = do sales.

------
goldenkey
Needs a parody made called Ruining Your Company by (you know who.)

The current Sears CEO could make a guest appearance.

~~~
desireco42
I think this is really funny, sorry to get downvoted.

I would ban Sears CEO from coming close to any public company and he really
needs more publicity for amount of value he destroyed and peoples lifes and
careers his moves upended.

~~~
thelastbender12
Doesn't really mean the Sears CEO is bad at his job. It is really incentive
misalignment - the best financial outcome for him personally isn't the same as
that for Sears.

